

Show HN: Anypic, an open source Instagram clone - HectorRamos
http://anypic.org

======
randomdrake
Anypic: an example of what you can build with Parse.

This isn't an Instagram clone.

1) The site doesn't mention that you have to sign in with your Facebook
account to even use it.

2) One of the big reasons Instagram was "cool" or "fun" was because of the
photo transformations. These aren't there either.

It's a photo sharing app. I wouldn't compare it to Instagram and I certainly
wouldn't declare it as a "clone" of it.

I agree with another user commenting that the cool part about this is the
tutorial [1] available to show how to make it. Why not just emphasize that
instead of making this out to be something it's not?

[1] - <https://parse.com/tutorials/anypic>

~~~
danso
Right on. I think Parse was being tongue-in-cheek, to show you how far you
could get with their API in a short amount of time. But the tutorial is one of
the more comprehensive how-to-build-something-cool ones I've seen for mobile
app dev.

------
Johnyma22
Also see Classdroid <https://github.com/johnyma22/classdroid>

------
danso
The most relevant, interesting part of this:

Parse's tutorial on how to do this yourself:
<https://parse.com/tutorials/anypic>

------
orangethirty
I really like the tutorial. The presentation on the main website is really
good, too. Good work.

